# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Mark Tuen

## Askusho

*MARK TWAIN (Mark Tuen)
(1835-1910)
*


*Mark Twain* është pseudonimi i shkrimtarit amerikan Samuel Langhorne Clemens. Para se të bëhej shkrimtar punonte si tipograf, si pilot, si kërkues ari dhe gazetar. Pas botimit të librit të tij:  Të pafajshëm në dhé të huaj 1869, korri sukses të madh. Veprat e tij më të njohura janë: Në kërkim të belave 1872; Mosha e artë 1873; Aventurat e Tom Sojerit 1876; Princi dhe i varfëri 1882; Një Janki nga Konektikati në oborrin e mbret Arturit 1889; Uilsoni kokëtrashë (1894).





*Mark Twain*
_(tregim)_


*Përktheu Ben Meçe*





*Ditari i Adamit* 



*E hënë*
Kjo kafshë e re me flokë të gjatë po fillon të ma shpifi. E kam gjithmonë nëpër këmbë dhe më ndjek ngado. S' më pëlqen. Nuk jam mësuar të jem vetë i dytë. Mbase këput qafën e ikën me kafshët e tjera! 
Sot, moti është me re. Fryn erë nga Lindja. Presim reshje. Pse thashë presim?  Kush pret?  Ne Ne. Ku e peshkova këtë fjalë... Tani po më kujtohet. E përdor kafsha e re.


*E martë*
Eksplorova ujëvarën e madhe. Është gjëja më e bukur e mbarë çifligut, ma do mendja. Kafsha e re e quan "Ujëvara e Niagarës" Nuk kuptoj me ç'arsye. Është thjesht kapriço dhe budallallëk. Unë nuk arrij t'u vë emra gjërave, sepse e bën vetëm kafsha e re, me ç'do gjë që i del përpara, pa më dhënë as kohë për të kundërshtuar. Dhe gjithmonë me të njëjtin pretekst: ngjan si kjo e ngjan si ajo. Marrim për shembull një zog të madh që fluturon mbi kokat tona: Ajo e quan Dodo. Thotë, se kushdo që do ta shihte, do t'i vinte menjëherë në mendje fjala Dodo. Dhe prandaj ky zog duhet të mbajë këtë emër. Më ka ardhur në majë të hundës duke u nxehur me të, po është e kotë! Dodo!? Më përshtatet më shumë mua ky emër, se sa zogut të madh! 


*E mërkurë*
Ndërtova një strehë për tu mbrojtur nga shiu, por e pamundur ta gëzoj në paqe. Kafsha e re hyri, si gjithmonë, pa leje. Kur vendosa ta përzë, derdhi ujë nga dy brimat që i shërbejnë për të parë, dhe mandej e fshiu me kurrizin e putrës duke lëshuar një tingull siç bëjnë edhe disa nga shtazët e tjera kur pikëllohen. Do dëshiroja të mos dinte të fliste! Flet gjithmonë, gjithmonë. Kjo mund të duket fyerje e rëndomtë, ose akuzë kundër kafshës së shkretë, por nuk është kështu. Nuk kam dëgjuar kurrë deri tani zë njeriu, dhe çdo tingull i ri dhe i çuditshëm, që prish heshtjen solemne të kësaj vetmie përrallore, më ofendon veshët. Është vetëm stonaturë. E kam edhe shumë afër, pas shpine! Një herë në një krah e një herë në tjetrin. Nuk jam mësuar me tinguj të tillë kaq afër. 


*E premte*
Pavarësisht përpjekjeve të mia, mania e saj për të vënë emra, nuk ka të sosur. Kisha gjetur një emër të bukur fare për çifligun, melodioz dhe që i ngjiste aq mirë. KOPSHTI I EDENIT e kisha quajtur. Vazhdoj ta quaj kështu privatisht, por jo më në publik. Kafsha e re thotë se është gjithë pyje e shkëmbinj dhe se nuk ka fare pamjen e një kopshti. Thotë se ka më shumë pamjen e një parku dhe (pa më konsultuar, si gjithmonë) i ka vënë një emër të ri: PARKU I UJËVARËS SË NIAGARËS. Më duket me plot kuptimin e fjalës, prepotencë. Ja, ka vendosur edhe një parullë: MOS SHKELNI BARIN 
Jeta ime nuk është më e lumtur si dikur.


*E shtunë*
Kafsha e re ha shumë fruta. Jam i sigurt se shumë shpejt ne kemi për të mbaruar të gjitha rezervat ushqimore. Ja, prapë fjala ne. Edhe pse e përdor qenia e çuditshme, duke e dëgjuar kaq shpesh po bëhet edhe imja. 
Shumë mjegull sot në mëngjes. Me mjegull, unë nuk dal. Kurse kafsha e re, po. Del në çfarëdo moti, dhe çapitet kudo me këmbët e llangosura nga balta. Dhe flet fletflet.
Ishte aq bukur e qetë këtu, dikur!


*E dielë*
Kaloi, më në fund. Kjo ditë po bëhet gjithmonë e më e mërzitshme. Nëntorin që shkoi u zgjodh e u vu mënjanë, si ditë pushimi. Gjashtë ditë pushim në javë i kisha tani u shtua dhe kjo.
Sot në mëngjes, gjeta kafshën e re, duke gjuajtur me gurë, për të shkundur mollët nga pema e ndaluar.

*E hënë*
Kafsha e re thotë se emri i saj është Eva. Në rregull. Këtu nuk kam kundërshtim. Ajo thotë se duhet ta thërras me këtë emër, kur dua që të vijë. Si emër nuk më duket I keq. Ka rrumbullakësi dhe mund të përsëritet pa vështirësi.
Kafsha thotë se nuk është kafshë por njeri . Nuk dua t'ia di. Sikur të ikte në punë të vet e të mos i dëgjoja më zërin do të më bënte një nder.


*E martë*
E ka mbushur çifligun me emra të pakuptimtë dhe udhëzime gati-gati ofendues.
Këtej, për te burimi
Nga kjo anë, për te ishulli i dhive
Shpella e erërave nga ky drejtim
Thotë se ky park do të bëhej një vend shumë i këndshëm turistik veror, sikur të kishte klientelë. Vend turistik veror, një shpikje tjetër nga të sajat! Fjalë, vetëm fjalë pa kuptim. Është më mirë të mos e pyes. Di vetëm të flasë, por nuk di ti shpjegojë gjërat. 


*E premte*
Ka filluar të më përgjërohet që të mos hidhem nga Ujëvara. Nuk e kuptoj çtë keqe ka? Ajo thotë se e zë frika. Unë jam hedhur gjithmonë. Rreziku i aventurës dhe freskia e ujit më pëlqejnë. Ma do mendja se ujëvarat janë krijuar për këtë punë. Me sa di, nuk duhen për tjetër gjë, dhe një arsye e kanë pse janë. Ajo thotë se janë bërë vetëm për panoramë, sikurse rinocerontët dhe mastodontët. Zbrita nga mali nëpër ujërat e ujëvarës brenda një fuçie;  ajo jo. E përsërita këtë gjë në një govatë, duke u afruar atje ku uji bie me rrëmbim; ajo prapë jo. Notova përmes vorbullave nga burimi deri poshtë, në mes të rrymave të ujit, me kostumin tim prej gjetheje fiku, i cili edhe mu gris; ajo prapë jo. Vetëm ankesa të mërzitshme për ekstravagancën time. Më pengon në çdo gjë. Kam nevojë të ndërroj ajër.


*E shtunë*
Të martën që shkoi, natën, u arratisa. Eca dy ditë e dy net. Ndërtova një strehë tjetër në një vend të fshehtë, duke u munduar të fshija gjurmët e lëna me sa munda. Më gjeti. Më zbuloi me ndihmën e një shtaze që ka zbutur dhe e quan ujk. Erdhi dhe me atë zërin e saj ankues, e duke nxjerrë ujë nga brimat që i duhen për të parë, më shkatërroi planin. U detyrova të kthehem mbrapsht me të. Kam për të emigruar prapë, shumë shpejt, sapo të më paraqitet rasti. 
Ajo vazhdon të merret me një sërë marrëzish, ku mes të tjerash, studimi i arsyeve pse kafshët e quajtura luanë dhe tigra ushqehen me bar dhe lule,ndërsa sipas saj, nga tipi i dhëmbëve që zotërojnë, duhet të hanë njeri-tjetrin. Kjo është marrëzi, sepse po ta bënin vërtet do të thotë të vriten, dhe vrasja do të thotë vdekje. Vdekja, me sa më kanë thënë, nuk njihet akoma në Park. Nën një këndvështrim tjetër do të quhej mëkat.


*E dielë*
Kaloi, më në fund.


*E hënë*
Besoj se e kam kuptuar se përse shërben java: të jep kohë të marrësh veten nga lodhja e së dielës. Më duket goxha ide Ajo është kacavarur përsëri mbi pemë. E përzura poshtë me gurë. Tha se nuk e shihte njeri. Fakti që nuk e sheh njeri i duket justifikim i mjaftueshëm për të kryer veprime plot rreziqe. Fjala justifikim, sa herë që e përdor unë, asaj i ngjall admirimin, bile edhe një zili të brendshme. Jo për mburrje, po është fjalë për kokë të fjalës.


*E enjte* 
Ajo më tha se është krijuar me një brinjë e shkulur nga trupi im. Kjo, të thuash është e dyshimtë, është shumë pak. Mua nuk më mungon asnjë brinjë . Tani po e grin meraku për një zog të zi që i ka ngjitur emrin "korb". Thotë se bari i bën dëm. Ka frikë se nuk ka për tu rritur. Është e bindur se korbi është krijuar për tu ushqyer me mish të ngordhur. Korbi duhet të përshtatet me atë që ka. Nuk mund të kthejmë përmbys gjithë sistemin për t'i bërë qejfin një korbi.


*E shtunë*
Dje po pispillosej në ujërat e pellgut dhe ra bëlldum brenda. Nuk është hera e parë. Në vend të merakoset se edhe për pak u mbyt, thotë se nuk ishte ndodhi e këndshme. U shqetësua për kafshët që jetojnë në ujë. Kishte frikë mos i kishte shtypur. I quan peshq, sepse vazhdon tu vërë emra edhe gjërave që s'kanë nevojë dhe që po t'i thërrasësh në emër, nuk të binden aspak, po asaj nga një vesh i hyn e nga tjetri i del. E ka kokën shkëmb. Mbrëmë mbushi krahët me peshq dhe i hodhi në krevatin tim për ti mbajtur ngrohtë. I shikoja me vëmendje, po nuk mu dukën edhe aq të kënaqur. Më të qetë se sa në ujë ndoshta. Sa të bjerë mbrëmja do i hedh jashtë. Nuk kam ndërmend të fle edhe një natë tjetër me peshqit në krevat. Le që janë të ftohtë e ta shpifin kur të ngjiten në trup.


*E dielë*
Kaloi, më në fund.


*E martë*
Tani e ka zënë me një gjarpër. Kafshët e tjera kanë rënë rehat se i luajti mendsh me ato eksperimentet që bënte me ta. Kam rënë rehat edhe unë, sepse gjarpri flet dhe po kënaqen të dy duke biseduar.


*E premte*
Ajo thotë se gjarpri e këshillon të hajë nga frutat e pemës së ndaluar. I thotë se po hëngri, do provojë një eksperiencë aq të bukur, sa edhe fisnike, dhe ka për të njohur gjëra që deri tani nuk njihen. I thashë se do të ketë edhe një rezultat krejt të kundërt: shfaqjen e vdekjes në këtë botë kaq magjepse. Sikur ta dija që bëra gabim. Më mirë ta kisha mbajtur gojën kyçur. Pa dashur i dhashë një ide. I dhashë idenë se si mund të shpëtojë korbin e sëmurë, e t'u garantojë mish të freskët luanëve dhe tigrave depresë. E këshillova të rrinte larg prej asaj peme. Ajo, si zakonisht, jo. Parashikoj rreziqe të mëdha. Kam për të ikur që këtu.


*E mërkurë*
Kalova disa ditë jo të këndshme. U largova më në fund. Galopova mbi një kalë për një natë të tërë pa pushim, me shpresën që të dilja nga Parku dhe të fshihesha në ndonjë vend tjetër, para se të fillonin rreziqet. Kishte rreth një orë që kishte dalë diellit dhe gjendesha në një fushë të madhe të blertë. Një fushë me mijëra kafshë nga më të ndryshmet. Disa kullosnin, të tjera loznin siç bëjnë kafshët, të tjera akoma flinin e shulloheshin. Papritur shpërtheu një stuhi britmash e klithmash. Nuk vonoi shumë dhe fusha u kthye në një kasaphanë ku kafshët filluan të shqyenin e të hanin njëra-tjetrën. E kuptova menjëherë ç'kishte ndodhur. Eva kishte ngrënë frutin dhe për rrjedhojë, vdekja kishte bërë hyrjen e saj në këtë botë . 
Tigrat po gllabëronin kalin, dhe edhe pse u bërtisja, nuk më bindeshin më si më parë. Do të kishin përlarë edhe mua, po të kisha ndenjur. Ja dhashë vrapit me të katërta Gjeta këtë vend, jashtë Parkut, dhe dy ditët e para nuk mu duk edhe aq i keq. Pas dy ditësh, si për habinë time, u ndesha ballë për ballë me Evën. Më zbuloi edhe këtu. Më zbuloi dhe filloi menjëherë me lajthitjet e saja. Vendin e quajti Tonowanda. Të them të drejtën nuk më erdhi edhe aq keq. Këtu ka pak fruta dhe ajo solli shumë nga ato të pemës së ndaluar. Hëngra pa u menduar shumë. Më kishte marrë uria! E di që u solla kundër parimeve të mia, por mendoj se parimet vlejnë vetëm kur e ke barku plot . Ishte veshur e pispillosur me gjethe e degë dhe, kur e pyeta se ç'kuptim kishte kjo veshje anormale, dhe sidomos kur ia hoqa e ia flaka përdhe, qeshi tërë nervozizëm dhe u skuq nga turpi. S'kisha parë ndonjëherë njeri të qeshte ashtu dhe të skuqej nga turpi. Më tha se shumë shpejt kisha për ta kuptuar përsenë e atij prezantimi. Edhe pse kisha akoma uri e lashë mollën përgjysmë (padyshim molla më e mirë që kisha provuar duke pasur parasysh që nuk është stinë mollësh) dhe iu drejtova me egërsi duke i dhënë urdhër të shkonte dhe të merrte mollë të tjera e të hiqte dorë nga sjellje të tilla prej karagjozeje. U bind, dhe fshehtazi e pa bërë zë u afruam te fusha ku kishte ndodhur kasaphana kafshërore. Morëm disa lëkura e i kërkova të na bënte nja dy kostume që ti kishim për të dalë. Nuk janë shumë komodë por, janë elegantë dhe dihet që në veshje eleganca ka rëndësi. Po vë re se, tani që humba pronat, se jeta ime do të ishte shumë monotone pa të. Edhe diçka tjetër: këtej e tutje duhet të punojmë për të jetuar, kështu që Eva më nevojitet. Ajo do punojë ndërsa unë do jem mbikqyrsi.


*Dhjetë ditë më vonë*
Më akuzon se jam unë shkaku i fatkeqësisë. Thotë me sinqeritet e bindje të plotë se, ishte gështenja, dhe jo molla, fruta i ndaluar, sipas gjarprit. Atëherë unë jam i pafajshëm, i thashë, se nuk kam ngrënë gështenja. Tha se, sipas gjarprit gështenja ka kuptim figurativ dhe do të thotë "dëshirë e shprehur me shaka". U bëra dyllë i verdhë kur dëgjova këtë shpjegim. Shpesh herë kisha shprehur shumë dëshira, ashtu kot, për të shtyrë kohën. Më pyeti nëse kjo kishte ndodhur edhe në momentin e katastrofës. Isha i detyruar ta pranoja, pasi kisha shprehur megjithmend një dëshirë në atë moment. Dëshira ishte në lidhje me ujëvarën, pak a shumë e tillë: "Sa bukur do të ishte sikur i tërë uji të binte përnjëherësh poshtë" Pak sekonda më vonë kisha menduar të kundërtën: "Do ishte më bukur akoma sikur i gjithë uji të ngjitej përnjëherësh lartë". U shkula së qeshuri me vete tek mendoja këto gjëra, kur, fare papritur, natyra u tërhoq mënjanë për tia lënë vendin luftës dhe vdekjes. U detyrova t'ia mbathja për të shpëtuar jetën. "Ja" shpërtheu ajo në triumf, "Tekstualisht këtë më tha gjarpri, bile të njëjtat fjalë që përmende ti. I thonë Gështenja e Parë dhe është e vjetër sa bota" vazhdoi ajo. Pra qenka faji im. Qenkam unë ai që duhem ndëshkuar. Ku shkova dhe mendova ato gjëra! 


*Një vit më vonë*
Ja kemi vënë emrin Kain. Ajo e gjeti kur unë kisha shkuar të ngrija gracka buzë lumit Erie. E gjeti në pyll nja dy kilometra larg shpellës sonë. Ndoshta mund të kenë qenë katër kilometra, nuk është se ajo e mban mend mirë. Na ngjan pak neve dhe mund të jetë i të njëjtës racë. Kështu mendon ajo. Për mua e ka gabim. Nuk ka mundësi, është shumë i vogël. Besoj se është një lloj kafshe e re. Peshk ndoshta, edhe pse kam pak dyshim, pasi kur e futa në ujë, për ta provuar, në vend të notonte po mbytej. Ajo u hodh brenda dhe e nxori para se të përfundoja eksperimentin im. Unë vazhdoj të jem i bindur se ai është peshk, por për atë nuk ka shumë rëndësi dhe nuk më lejon të bëj prova të tjera. Këtë nuk arrij ta kuptoj. Ardhja e krijesës ka ndërruar mënyrën e jetesës së saj duke i hequr dëshirën e eksperimentimit. Harxhon më shumë kohë me të se me gjithë kafshët e tjera dhe nuk di ta shpjegoj përsenë. Është konfuze, e tregon çdo sjellje e saj. Ndonjëherë e mban peshkun në krahë për tërë natën, teksa ai i gjori ankohet për t'u kthyer në ujë. Në këto raste i del ujë nga vrimat që i shërbejnë për të parë dhe e godet lehtë në kurriz. Pastaj nxjerr tinguj nga goja për ti tërhequr vëmendjen. Nuk e kam parë kurrë të sillet kështu me asnjë peshk tjetër dhe fakti më preokupon shumë. E kishte zakon të nxirrte në xhiro tigrat e vegjël, kur ishim akoma në pronat që humbëm, por dilte thjesht për të luajtur dhe asnjëherë nuk mbaj mend ti qëllonte nga kurrizi kur këtyre u shkonte ushqimi keq.




* Mark Twain*



*Përktheu Ben Meçe*




*
GJALPI NËN KAPELE*



Një natë të ftohtë dimri, dyqanxhiu i fshatit, po mbyllte dyqanin. Doli jashtë në dëborë për t'i vënë drynin dritares, kur pa klientin e fundit të mbetur brenda, të rrëmbente një copë të madhe gjalpi dhe ta fshehte poshtë kapeles.
Nuk kaloi as një qime kohe ndërmjet asaj që pa dhe idesë së hakmarrjes që i lindi në kokë. 
«Ej, Seth!» i foli duke tërhequr nga brenda derën e dyqanit.
Burri me emrin Seth nuk e dha veten. Dyqanxhiu i hodhi dorën në qafë dhe duke shkundur këpucët nga dëbora i tha:
«Ulu i dashur Seth! Ku do shkosh në këtë të ftohtë? Ulu të pimë një ponç të nxehtë!»
Sethi nuk donte në fillim. Gjalpi nën kapele i shkaktonte njëfarë ankthi se mos tjetri e zbulonte, por edhe ideja e një gote ponçi të nxehtë nuk ishte e keqe. Dyqanxhiu i futi krahun dhe e uli në një stol afër sobës, mbas disa arkave me mall, në mënyrë që tjetri të mos kishte mundësi të shpëtonte. Hapi sobën dhe i futi dru të tjerë.
«Të pimë një ponç të nxehtë Seth, ndryshe ky dimër ka për të na i ngrirë kockat»
Zjarri i sobës kishte filluar të shkrinte gjalpin. Sethi ndjente se po i lageshin flokët. U ngrit në këmbë, duke i thënë tjetrit se duhet të largohej pasi në shtëpi po e prisnin.
«Prit të kthejmë një gotë, pastaj do ikim. Do të të tregoj një histori Seth» i tha dyqanxhiu duke e detyruar tjetrin të ulej përsëri.
«Ёshtë shumë nxehtë këtu!» foli nëpër dhëmbë hajduti, duke kërkuar të çohej.
«Ulu e më shoqëro! Mos e merr me ngut!»
«Kam punë. Do u jap lopëve për të ngrënë, pastaj duhet të çaj edhe dru»
«Nuk bën burri kështu për një gotë. Ulu të them e lëri lopët rehat! Më dukesh pak i shqetësuar? Rri i qetë!» i tha dyqanxhiu, duke mbushur gotat.
Pastaj ciku gotën me atë të Sethin duke i thënë:
«Ktheje menjëherë! Rrëshqet poshtë si gjalpi, ky ponç i uruar.»
Hajduti e pa me dyshim. Avulli i mbuloi fytyrën, ndërsa gjalpi filloi ti rridhte nga flokët duke lagur shaminë rreth qafës. Tjetri vazhdonte të ngrinte dolli, ndërsa ky e kishte mbyllur gojën, më keq se një memec.
«Çfarë ke Seth, mos nuk ndihesh mirë?» e pyeti dyqanxhiu kur rrëketë e gjalpit i kishin pushtuar fytyrën. 
«Hiqe kapelen po qe se ke vapë! Ma jep mua!»
«Jo!» u përgjigj Sethi i irrituar. «Duhet të iki. Më lër të largohem!»
Një katarakt gjalpi i shkrirë i zbriti nga mjekra duke u varur poshtë nëpër xhaketë, për t'u përplasur pastaj mbi këpucë.
«Po mirë o Seth.Ik! Nuk të mbaj me pahir. Natën e mirë!»
Teksa tjetri largohej, dyqanxhiu e thirri prapë.
«Seth! Shakaja që të bëra vlen tetëmbëdhjetë lekë: kështu që jemi barazim me gjalpin që më vodhe dhe e fute në kapele»  




*MARK TWAIN (Mark Tuen)*
_(1835-1910)_



*NJE NATE NE NJE HOTEL TE PARISIT*





*Përktheu Vasil Premçi*




E gjeta dhe hotelin ku shpresoja të kaloja një natë të qetë në Paris. Rreth mesnatës zhurmat e rrugës u fashitën dhe gati po më kaplonte një gjumë për shtatë palë qejfe, kur befas dëgjova një zhurmë të mistershme që smë la të mbyllja sytë. Një copë herë u vura në përgjim të saj. Me sa dukej, ndonjë tip i çuditshëm vallëzonte në dhomën mbi mua. Smë mbeti gjë tjetër veçse të prisja me durim që zhurma të heshtte vetë, pra, kur të mbaronte qejfi i atij tjetrit. Kështu, në pritje, do të kalonin edhe pesë minuta, të cilat mu dukën sikur sdo të mbaronin kurrë. Dëgjova sërish zvarritjen e këmbëve mbi kokën time. Vijoi një pauzë e shkurtër dhe pastaj diçka që u përplas me zhurmë në dysheme. 
- Ja, përsëri miku atje lart, me siguri po heq çizmet nga këmba. Dhe ndoshta, falë Zotit, shpresoj ti japë fund kërcimit të tij të hareshëm!
Heshtja vijoi fare pak, sepse u dëgjua sërish një goditje tjetër mbi dysheme.
- Duket se po provon të kërcejë me njërën çizme, - thashë me vete.
Akoma dhe një pauzë që u ndoq nga një goditje tjetër mbi dysheme.
- Tani që e hoqi edhe çizmen tjetër, do tia këpusë gjumit, - hamendësova shpirtlehtësuar.
Por nuk ndodhi kështu. Sërish atje lart u dëgjua ajo zhurma e njohur.
- Çdreqin bën ende tani që ka hequr të dy çizmet?! Mos vallë provon të kërcejë me pantofla? Vazhdoi dhe një pauzë tjetër, e shoqëruar nga goditjet e zakonshme mbi dysheme, me një lloj ritmi të mbytur. Dreqi ta hajë, mos vallë kishte mbathur dy palë çizme njëra mbi tjetrën?! Kështu, për më shumë se një orë, ai magjistar i fantaksur vazhdoi të zvarriste këmbët atje lart dhe të hiqte prej tyre një numër çizmesh të pambarimta, derisa ky numër mbërriti shifrën njëzetepesë, duke ma bërë kokën daulle.
Mend po më luante tepeleku i kokës. Mora pistoletën dhe me kujdes e pa zhurmë, u ngjita në katin lart. Por ajo që pashë atje e kalonte habinë time: Miku im ishte ulur në mes të një ushtrie këpucësh të hedhura në dysheme dhe po i jepte shkëlqim njërës prej tyre. Për mua tani çdo gjë ishte e qartë: Komshiu im ndoshta nuk kishte kërcyer kurrë ndonjëherë në jetën e tij. Ishte lustraxhiu i hotelit, i përqendruar tërë sy e veshë në punën e tij të zakonshme.

----------


## Askusho

*MARK TUEN*
_(1835-1910)_



*Një ngjarje e veçantë*


*Përktheu: Iliaz Bobaj*



Një javë krejt e veçantë filloi për Santijonin, një javë historike
Helmuesi Gadijo duhej të paraqitej në Gjykatën Penale, për të dhënë llogari për krimet e tij
E gjithë qyteza e vogël ziente Kishin këtu e gjashtë muaj, që flisnin vetëm për Gadijonë dhe për shpirtin e tij të zi, të mallkuar Dhe me të drejtë. Pa mendoni që ai kishte helmuar gruan e vet, vjehrrën, tre fëmijët e tij e bashkë me ta edhe dy qentë e shtëpisë
Kjo ishte e tmerrshme, e padëgjuar, e paimagjinueshme!
Ndërgjegjja e banorëve të Santijonit ishte e revoltuar dhe ndjente një etje të madhe për tu qetësuar
-E gjora grua! - thoshnin.
-E gjora vjehrrë!
-Të gjorët fëmijë!
-Të gjorët qen!
Ata që zgjuan simpatinë më të madhe tek të gjithë, ishin dy qentë, dy qentë lodërtarë, të cilët santijonezët ishin mësuar ti shihnin rregullisht në rrugën Gamveta, njërin me fjongo të trëndafiltë, tjetrin me fjongo të kaltër
Ah, është e tmerrshme, që një njeri të vrasë pa kurrfarë shkaku dy qenie kaq të uruara të zotit!
Por ajo që e ngriti në kulm zemëratën e banorëve të qytezës së vogël, ishte se Gadijo nuk i pranonte krimet e tij.
Përbindëshi, hipokrizonte dhe bënte të paditurin, duke mos pranuar asgjë prej gjëje
Bënte be e rrufe për të gjithë zotat e shenjtët, se nuk kishte helmuar askënd, se ishin në gabim, se ishte pre e shpifjeve dhe e trillimeve, se tjetërkush ishte autori i atij krimi të rëndë, po kurrsesi ai
Po hetuesi nuk jua vinte veshin përrallave të tilla.
Brenda hapësirës kohore prej gjashtë muajsh nga dita e krimit, ai kishte mundur të evidentonte faktet më bindës, që vërtetonin fajësinë e Gadijosë. Këto fakte ishin plot shtatë dhe mjaftonin për ti prerë kokën shtatë herë Gadijosë, ndërkohë që natyra dorështrënguar i kishte dhënë vetëm një të tillë. Për këtë shkak hetuesi ishte mëse i sigurt, se helmuesi nuk do ti shpëtonte varjes. Këtë gjë e dinte edhe vet Gadijo, i cili në ëndrra shikonte karamanjollën
Kishte disa ditë që qyteti përgatitej me një seriozitet të rreptë zyrtar, për këtë ndodhi të veçantë
Gazetat nuk shkruanin pothuajse për asnjë temë tjetër veç gjyqit, ndërsa të gjithë banorët e zonës nuk flisnin për gjë tjetër, veçse për gjyqin e ardhshëm të kriminelit të tmerrshëm
Edhe në qytetet fqinjë, bile edhe në Paris, emri i Gadijosë kishte marrë dhenë.
Çdo mëngjes i vinte një zarf i fryrë me postë.
Gjysma e letërdërguesve e kërcënonin me vdekje, gjysma tjetër i kërkonte autografe.
Qysh tani kishin filluar të grumbulloheshin pranë Gjykatës Penale, gjë që e vështirësonte qarkullimin e njerëzve.
Kryetari i bashkisë i llogariste deri në njëzetepesëmijë vetë të huajt, që do të vinin ditën e gjyqit
Asnjëherë tjetër, veç vizitës së Perandorit në 1854-ën, Santijoni nuk kishte përjetuar ngjarje të tillë, kaq të bujshme
-Mirë, po ku do të rrinë kaq njerëz? - pyetën këshilltarët.
-Duhet të përkujdesemi të mos ketë mungesë ushqimesh, -t ha kryebashkiaku.
Dhe të gjitha këto bëheshin se krimi i Gadijosë ishte i pazakontë, i frikshëm, i përbindshëm.
Meqë i akuzuari kundërshtote vazhdimisht, hetuesi kishte kërkuar gjykim të hollësishëm dhe kishte ftuar treqind dëshmitarë.
Sipas përllogaritjeve paraprake, gjykimi i çështjes do të vazhdonte rreth një javë. Po sa e sa gjëra duheshin për ushqimin, strehimin dhe transportimin e kaq shumë të huajve!
Prandaj, me të drejtë, Hoteli i Paqes, shtoi edhe tridhjetë shtretër në koridoret e tij, Restoranti i Parisianëve, shtoi edhe tri tryeza të mëdha, të ngushta e të gjata, Kafeneja e Europës, shtoi së tepërmi kërkesën për birra, pije dhe limonada.Përveç këtyre, pronarët e karrocave, u dhanë edhe nga një dorë vernik karrocave të tyre të vjetra, therrtorët therrën bagëti pa hesap, perimeshitësit hodhën në treg male me lajthi, -prodhim ky tipik i vendit, -letërshitësit porositën dengje të tërë me dërgesë postare, mbi të cilët ishte skicuar figura e të neveritshmit Gadijo
Të gjithë banorët i ishin përveshur punës, për tiu përgjigjur në nivelin e duhur ndodhisë, gjallëria e kryeqytetit të vogël të krahinës, ishte dhjetëfishuar, ajri kundërmonte lumturi, kurse dielli, çdo mbrëmje, kur ulej në perëndim, i ngjante një disku të artë!
Më në fund agoi edhe dita e shumëpritur!
Qysh prej orës tetë të mëngjesit, rrugët filluan të bëheshin të pakalueshme nga njerëzit e shumtë Të huajt, që kishin ardhur, ishin mbi njëzetepesëmijë vetë Sheshi i Gjykatës ishte i zënë tërësisht nga patrullat ushtarake, të cilat do të mbanin rregullin. Jo pak prej njerëzve të shumtë u mavijosën nga të shtyrët dhe të ngjeshurit, por farmacistët kishin marrë masat e duhura me garza dhe fasha
Fiks në orën dhjetë, gjykatësit u paraqitën zyrtarisht dhe zunë vendet e tyre.
Dëgjuesit e mbajtën frymën pezull Mjedisin e zotëronte një zyrtarizëm i rreptë Kudo binte erë drejtësi
Ndërkohë gjysma e banorëve të Santijonit priste me padurim jashtë sallës, për të mësuar të rejat e gjyqit, ndërsa gjysma tjetër vërtitej nëpër dyqane, hotele, gjellëtore, bare, duke pritur me padurim lajme. Kafeneja e Europës ishte plot e përplot. Pijet derdheshin lumë.
Befas, aty rreth orës njëmbëdhjetë, një gazetar çau turmën dhe hyri brenda si rrufe.
-I pafajshëm!- thirri, duke iu marrë fryma nga të rendurit.
-Çfarë ? Si thatë ?, -pyeti i çuditur pronari i kafenesë.
-Po. Gadijo doli i pafajshëm!
-More, çfarë po thua ?
-Nuk ishte ai autori i helmimit. Ishte shërbëtorja.
-Cila shërbëtore?
-Shërbëtorja e familjes Gadijo. Ajo i helmoi të pesë njerëzit dhe dy qentë E pranoi vet me gojën e saj
-E pranoi?
-Po. Gadijo, për të cilin dyshohej në fillim, i shkroi asaj pardje dhe i kallëzoi për gjendjen e tij tepër të vështirë, duke iu lutur dhe duke iu përgjëruar të tregonte të vërtetën.E, pra, shërbëtorja i telegrafoi kryetarit të gjykatës, se ishte ajo fajtorja e vërtetë dhe se e dënoi veten për krimin e bërë, pasi ndërkohë ishte vetëvarur! Veç kësaj, gjykimi mori fund, gjyqi mbaroidhe Gadijo u la i lirë
-Çfarë thua, vëllaçko?- e pyeti i zoti i kafenesë, i bërë dyll i verdhë në fytyrë.
-Ja çna qenka! - ndërhynë kamerierët. -Po furnizimet që bëmë ?-thirri me zemëratë drejtori i Restorantit të Europës, i cili kishte mbërritur aty me një frymë.
-O fatkeqësia jonë! Si e pësuam kështu!-thirrën njëherësh fshatarët.
-Kjo është e padurueshme!-shtuan therrtorët.
-I pacipi Gadijo, si na i punoi kështu! - thirri me të madhe ëmbëlsirashitësi, duke shkulur flokët.
-Pa shih, të dalë i pafajshëm i pafytyri! - ulërinë karrocierët.
-Krimineli! - shau furrtari.
-Por ama lojra të tilla nuk janë luajtur kurrë në kurrizin tonë!-shfrynë zarzavateshitësit.
-I pafajshëm thatë ? Tani do ta shohim se kush është i pafajshëm!-shpërthyen të egërsuar pronarët e bareve dhe të gjellëtoreve.Dhe të gjithë së bashku :adams: jellëtorë, barmanë, zarzavateshitës, furrtarë, karrocierë, therrtorë, hotelierë, kafeterë, mësynë drejt Sheshit të Gjykatës, duke sharë, mallkuar e kërcënuar
Në atë çast po dilte edhe Gadijo, duke shkëlqyer nga gëzimi dhe kënaqësia.
-Në lumë, në lumë! - filluan ti thërrasin të gjithë së toku, me një shpërthim të paparë urrejtjeje dhe egërsie.
-Shpejt në ujë, hajdut, vjedhës, vrasës.kriminel!

----------

